# Suzuki Vinson 500 4x4 2003



## mantonhunter (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm going to look at one this weekend but I'm not familiar with Suzuki. Any pros or cons about this model would be great.:help: 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out this link for some help:

http://www.atvnation.com/forum/index.php?showforum=15


----------

